# Lire ses mails Hotmail sans l'application Mail : la solution



## Liyad (27 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Puisque l'application Mail ne fonctionne pas, j'ai un peu chercher à
droite et à gauche pour accéder à mes mails sans passer par hotmail.fr.

La solution s'appel ThunderBird qui vient justement d'être mise à jour
(2.0.0.12).

Le tuto est très simple et fonctionne.

Voici le lien pour le télécharger :
http://www.mozilla-europe.org/fr/products/thunderbird/

Voici le lien du tuto, très facile vous verrez :
http://www.ndfr.net/astuces/lire-mails-hotmail-partir-mozilla-thunderbird-72.html

J'espère que cette alternative vous satisfera !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2008)

elle satisfait pas mal de gens depuis des années,
avec plus ou moins de bonheur, par exemple  quand il y a des PJ un peu grosses ca passe pas ou mal


----------



## MamaCass (27 Février 2008)

Si microsoft se décidait à fournir gratuitement les adresses de ses serveurs POP et SMTP ça ne poserait pas autant de problème


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2008)

ou plus simple
Puisque Microsdoux continue cette politique débile...

Réagir en consommateur sensé !
_Ah vous etes nuls? Ok je me casse ailleurs ciao_

c'est à dire... Arrêter de se servir de ce  mail là

il y a tellement de choix corrects et  meilleurs ailleurs...


----------



## MamaCass (27 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou plus simple
> Puisque Microsdoux continue cette politique débile...
> 
> Réagir en consommateur sensé !
> ...



Oui ! Tout à fait, mais le problème c'est qu'avec le monopole, des centaines de millions de gens ont une adresse hotmail.fr.

Donc en gros, je vous file un truc qui va "déchirer" mais vous ne pourrez pas "réellement" vous en servir !! Ca me rappelle un OS, hum... je ne sais plus son nom :rateau:


----------



## David_b (27 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou plus simple
> Puisque Microsdoux continue cette politique débile...
> 
> Réagir en consommateur sensé !
> ...



je plussoie.
Tellement de choix corrects et... plus performants


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2008)

Bah tu sais bien que ca changera que peu de choses
Certains continuent à tolerer  d'etre traités de cette manière là !
Et se forcent à mettre des ronds dans des carrés  ( via freepop et autres bidouilleries) 

 alors que par ailleurs ca ne leur pose aucun probleme de changer de numero de portable ou changer  de boucherie si le boucher est nul...
Va comprendre....


----------



## Liyad (27 Février 2008)

MSN est super pour communiquer, on ne peux pas le nier...

De plus, tout mes comptes sont enregistrer sur Hotmail, d'où l'utilité...

Mais si un service mail est compatible avec Mail et MSN Live Messenger sans plug-in pour l'un où l'autre, je suis preneur


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2008)

tchatt et  email sont 2 choses totalement differentes 
certes c'est parfois liés coté identité mais ce sont 2 choses radicalement differentes pour des propos et objectifs differents.

Et l'intelligence est de prendre le meilleurs outil dans chaque domaine

-------
edit leger email au lieu de webmail


----------



## David_b (28 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tchatt et  email sont 2 choses totalement differentes
> certes c'est parfois liés coté identité mais ce sont 2 choses radicalement differentes pour des propos et objectifs differents.
> 
> Et l'intelligence est de prendre le meilleurs outil dans chaque domaine
> ...



A mon avis, tu prêches en vain.
Skype + Gmail. le meilleur dans chaque cas. 
Amha.



Note du modo : Liyad, j'ai pris soin de mettre en tête du forum "Applications", un mode d'emploi (annoté "à lire avant de poster, en plus ). Ça serait sympa d'en tenir compte. On déménage !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> A mon avis, tu prêches en vain.


bahh , j'indique une stratégie de bon sens , t'en indiques une autre

c'est triste  de voir des gens s'acharner à utiliser des mauvais outils
 ou vouloir tout faire avec un seul  outil


----------



## john_dewinter (30 Décembre 2008)

Quelles sont les serveur email que vous cosiderez mieux que hotmail?
J'emploi internet depuis longtemps j'ai eu plusieurs adresses, et je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de mieux que hotmail malheureusemet puisque c'est la seul chose microsoft que j'emploi vu que je suis 100% mac. (99% à cause de hotmail). Je suis interessé en une alternative, j'ai Gmail, yahoo, mobistar et ai eu caramail.

-> De là ma deuxième question ici.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2008)

n'importe quel email qui offre pop et imap dans bidouillerie
en gros quasi tous


----------

